# Official Bulls vs. Knicks Thread 1/13/2003 7:30 CT



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Merged


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

knicks are 13-21 4-10 on the road. last 10 games they are 5-5

Have lost 1 in a row. 

us? 13-23, 12-7 at home. we are 4-6 last 10 games.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I never started one so tonight is a good one to do it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i had one started, but i will merge it to yours.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Hopefully JC starts tonight, I don't wanna see JWill get torched again by playing on a bad ankle. NY has a lack of size inside but the Bulls (as usual) will probably will fail to exploit it. Have a bad feeling about this game. Prediction:

Knicks: 107
Bulls: 94


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Hopefully JC starts tonight, I don't wanna see JWill get torched again by playing on a bad ankle. NY has a lack of size inside but the Bulls (as usual) will probably will fail to exploit it. Have a bad feeling about this game. Prediction:
> 
> Knicks: 107
> Bulls: 94


I don't know if JWill would play or not, but if I was a hobbled point guard worried about getting torched, I'd love to play against Howard Eisley and Charlie Ward, who aren't even capable of torching a piece of wood next to a fire.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if JWill would play or not, but if I was a hobbled point guard worried about getting torched, I'd love to play against Howard Eisley and Charlie Ward, who aren't even capable of torching a piece of wood next to a fire.



I wouldn't say that...since we've been torched by bad point guards each year...so based on that, Ward goes for 22 and 12 assists, eisley has 15 and 8


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Knicks are in shambles. The Bulls should kill them inside and on the boards. THe nxt two games should be cake, with the Knicks in Chicago and then playing a back to back. Both huge advatages for the Bulls.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the "Season is a waste" thread will be back after this one. Have a bad feeling...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Yeah, but you know there's a good chance I'll bring it back even if the Bulls win.

And I might--this game screams "play Eddy and Tyson together for upwards of 30 min". The Knicks have an embarrassingly small frontline that the kids have torched before. Pound the ball inside and win. I don't want to see Rose taking 30 shots or having the offense completely revolve around Fizer for the entirety of the 2nd and 4th qtrs.

Tomorrow's game is virtually unwinnable, though. The Knicks are 0-7 in the 2nd game of back-to-backs; no way that streak continues.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*This would or should be three wins in a row.*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Yeah, but you know there's a good chance I'll bring it back even if the Bulls win.
> 
> And I might--this game screams "play Eddy and Tyson together for upwards of 30 min". The Knicks have an embarrassingly small frontline that the kids have torched before. Pound the ball inside and win. I don't want to see Rose taking 30 shots or having the offense completely revolve around Fizer for the entirety of the 2nd and 4th qtrs.
> ...


Bulls 95
knicks 92

I am sick of Rose. Period.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Yeah, but you know there's a good chance I'll bring it back even if the Bulls win.


Are you really that bitter?

We nned to sit down and have a couple of beers so I can help you out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

You'd be bitter too, if you were College Player of the Year, first pick in the draft, and had your career ruined by a knee injury.

Shoulda had a kneepad.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, now he can relive the glory days through his son down at UNC


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> The Bulls should kill them inside and on the boards.


I know your an optimist BCH but thats a big "should". Bulls should have killed the Bucks in rebounding, didn't happen instead Anthony "No Hops" Mason got like 6 offensive boards. Bulls should have killed the Wiz in rebounding, didn't happen instead 6 Wiz players had over 5 rebounds, 2 in double figures! This team is so pathetic at boxing out I could get a rebound and I only weigh a buck forty!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> You'd be bitter too, if you were College Player of the Year, first pick in the draft, and had your career ruined by a knee injury.
> 
> Shoulda had a kneepad.


??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> ??????????????????????????????????????


Scott May:

1976 National Player of the Year (AP, UPI, NABC, Naismith)
First Team All American (Consensus, AP, UPI, NABC, Converse)
Big 10 MVP
First Team All Big 10
Member of NCAA Champion Indiana team that sent 5 starters to the NBA.

Drafted #2 by the Chicago Bulls

Rookie Season
72 G, 32.9 MPG, .451 FG%, 6.1 RPG, 2.1 APG, 14.6PPG

2nd Season
55 G, 32.8 MPG, .454 FG%, 6.0 RPG, 2.0 APG, 13.4PPG

3rd Season
37 G, 10.9 MPG, .434 FG%, 1.7 RPG, 1.1 APG, 4.0 PPG

He never attained the heights expected of him after his injury. He finished out his career playing 54, 63, 65, and 9 games, averaging 12.4, 7.0, 9.0, and 6.6 PPG those years. Then he retired.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose has a good shooting game, jacks up a lot of shots. Then people will get at me for bashing him. 

Just how life works sometimes. 

Or it could be the exact opposite.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Rose has a good shooting game, jacks up a lot of shots. Then people will get at me for bashing him.
> 
> Just how life works sometimes.
> ...


I was going to say, "Rose goes 4-5 FG, with 20 assists and some people are going to complain he shoots too much and doesn't distribute enough" 

;-)


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Rose has a good shooting game, jacks up a lot of shots. Then people will get at me for bashing him.
> 
> Just how life works sometimes.
> ...


Rose had a good shooting game against Memphis. Scored 30+. People bashed him for not passing the ball. So if he has a bad shooting night he's screwed. If he has a good shooting night he's screwed.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Scott May:
> ...


Someone told me I'm not a true fan unless I know the history of the team from beginning to end...

Mebbe I'll do some reading...


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Knicks win at home.

Knicks 102
Bulls 95


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone told me I'm not a true fan unless I know the history of the team from beginning to end...
> ...


Hehehe

Want a lesson about who Tom Boerwinkle was, too? ;-)


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Scott May:
> ...


It looks like Sean has his genes right down to being injury prone.

An excellent recap, DaBullz. Although I was really, really young at the time, he was my first favorite player, he's one of the best college players I've ever seen, and he's my personal link to the Bulls. I might as well come clean and also say I was a huge Dave Greenwood fan. I guess I like #2 draft picks.

When it came time to pick a sig on that other board, Scott was a logical choice as both screen name and homage.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose had a good shooting game against Memphis. Scored 30+. People bashed him for not passing the ball. So if he has a bad shooting night he's screwed. If he has a good shooting night he's screwed.


No, we, because of Rose,as Bulls fans, are screwd. At least I feel that way. Like i have said many times, he is NOT the player we traded for from last season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, I did make one mistake. I thought the Bulls drafted him with the #1 pick overall, not #2. John Lucas (now Cavs coach) was the #1 pick. Lucas was a star tennis player in college, too, and would have been a famous star in that sport had he chosen not to play basketball.

Lucas, like May, had a ruined career. Lucas' was due to drug abuse.

And, FWIW, Scott May epidomizes unfulfilled potential. Is it irony that your posts seem to warn of unfulfilled potential?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> No, we, because of Rose,as Bulls fans, are screwd. At least I feel that way. Like i have said many times, he is NOT the player we traded for from last season.


It's because of Rose that I, as a Bulls fan, feels hopeful about the future.

To each his own...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Well, I did make one mistake. I thought the Bulls drafted him with the #1 pick overall, not #2. John Lucas (now Cavs coach) was the #1 pick. Lucas was a star tennis player in college, too, and would have been a famous star in that sport had he chosen not to play basketball.
> 
> Lucas, like May, had a ruined career. Lucas' was due to drug abuse.
> ...


Lucas was a true Paradise Lost story...you don't have to go far to find someone who thinks he was the best point guard prospect ever coming out of college.

I appreciate the inference you've drawn from the screen name, but I'm nowhere near that clever. And truth be told, there are dozens of guys like Scott May in the game's history--the highly touted college star who doesn't pan out at the next level. Most of them, in retrospect, make sense--May, e.g., was a bit of a tweener who didn't do any single thing particularly well. 

The lack of a singularly great individual basketball player makes the 74-76 Indiana teams all the more remarkable.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jack "Goose" Givens.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

MSG pregame just announced Jay Williams will start for the Bulls. This after a snide look at the Althea controversy.

I really wish League Pass gave you the pregame shows...it's pretty interesting to get the out-of-town perspective on the team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall 2 fouls in the first 5:15


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks 6-17 FG, but they lead by 5.

Bulls only have taken 11 shots.

5 offensive rebounds for the Knicks


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Knicks 6-17 FG, but they lead by 5.
> 
> Bulls only have taken 11 shots.
> ...


:sigh: Just as I expected...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is not a good sign:

3:58 CHI - T. Chandler misses the second free throw 
3:58 CHI - T. Chandler misses the first free throw


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with 2 PF now


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice sub by BC.

Brings in Curry for the offensive set with :37 left.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Curry hits two ft's!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

18-17 Bulls after Q1

Knicks 7-27 shooting.

Sprewell 1-7 
Houston 1-6 

Bulls 8-17 shooting (10 fewer shots!)

Rose 2-5
everyone else 1-2
except fizer 1-3, baxter 1-1

Knicks 16 rebounds, Bulls 13

Our PFs are in foul trouble

Curry made two free throws (break out the champaign!)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q2 starts with Rose, ERob, Curry, Crawford, Baxter

Curry scores. 4 quick points off the bench
20-17 Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose's time.
Bucket and fouled.
Drive and fouled.
5 quick points.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Curry is on a rampage, 8 points and 1 rebound.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 11-4 this Q, up 29-21


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Was that Curry with an offense rebound and a basket? 

Has hell frozen over!!?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose out

Hoiberg misses two shots

Bulls up 2 now


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Hopefully Bill sticks with Curry for more than his usual 12 minutes tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry makes another pair of free throws
Marshall in for Baxter
Marshall steals the ball
Crawford hits
Crawfors steals the ball
ERob hits

Bulls up 10 

Knicks timeout!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The second team did a pretty good job out there. Bulls have a 10 pt lead.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*EXACTLY..*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> It's because of Rose that I, as a Bulls fan, feels hopeful about the future.
> ...


It's because of Rose that I, as a Bulls fan, feels less than hopeful about the future.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose and Chandler back in, ERob and Curry out


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose out


Bulls look better without him out there...play better too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose draws another foul and goes to the line for the third time this Q.

Chandler did have 7 rebounds in the first quarter.

Rose hits the pair

Bulls up 10


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hmmmmm >>>rose back in....*

after this freethrow by spree...the lead will be three!!! lol


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Second game in a row Hassell has done that. He needs to decide whether or not to give a hard foul where he can't score. Or whether to just let him score. Not give a soft foul and give them a 3 pt play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Hmmmmm >>>rose back in....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> after this freethrow by spree...the lead will be three!!! lol


Spre, Harrington, Thomas, and Houston back in, too. LOL indeed.

Rose is 1-1 FG with 5-5 FT this Q with 2 assists and a rebound.

Crawford is 2-6 this Q... he was 2-4.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*47-43 Bulls*

Jay passes the ball to jalen.....he holds on to the ball even after being doubled and throws the ball nearly outta bounds...off ny...one second left on the shot clock....halftime......amazing, eh?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hmmmmm >>>rose back in....*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL indeed.
> ...


thats funny. lol


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: 47-43 Bulls*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Jay passes the ball to jalen.....he holds on to the ball even after being doubled and throws the ball nearly outta bounds...off ny...one second left on the shot clock....halftime......amazing, eh?


He had an open shot off the screen, but he was too busy complaining to the refs about being fouled to realize it. 

Dang


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 47-43 at half

Rose 3-6 FG 5-5 FT 2 Reb 3 Ast 11 Pts
Curry 3-3 FG 4-4 FT 3 Reb 10 Pts
Crawford 2-6 FG 2-2 FT 2 Reb 6 Pts
Chandler 2-4 FG 0-2 FT 9 Reb 4 pts
JWill 2-3 FG 0 Reb 4 Ast 2 Stl 4 Pts

Knicks 23 rebounds, Bulls 23 rebounds

Thomas 5-9 FG 7 Reb 10 Pts
Sprewell 4-11 FG 9 Pts
Houston 2-9 5 Pts


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: 47-43 Bulls*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> He had an open shot off the screen, but he was too busy complaining to the refs about being fouled to realize it.
> ...



Shhhhhh!...He's our teams leader! He knows what kind of example he is setting! lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 18-36 FG .500
Knicks 19-49 FG .387

Bulls 11-13 FT (big difference)


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls look better without him out there...play better too.


Lets be fair, Bama. While Rose was out the Bulls were operating against NY's second unit...and they're REALLY bad.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

fair? lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls bench 22 points
Knicks bench 12 points


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

In his rookie year, Jay Williams is already one of the best penetrating guards in the league. And he seems to do a good job of getting the ball inside to Curry and Chandler. As he gains experience and learns to pick his spots, I think he's going to put up some incredible assist totals.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler 13 rebounds already


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, Hassell can't pass.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Houston quietly getting into his game. He's now 5-12 FG.

He hits, ties the game.

Rose answers. Bulls up 2.

Foul on Hassell, Bulls timeout.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

It appears that Rose has lost some confidence in Chandler's ability to catch the ball inside in traffic. Actually I don't blame him. Chandler's had a lot of trouble catching entry passes for the last few games.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Man, Hassell can't pass.


He never could pass...and his decision making on the fast break is even worse.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What's really nagging is how Marshall's rebounding has declined.

His last 7 games, rebounding:
3,9,11,6,4,3,3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks trying to take the lead.

Rose with two straight buckets, and now he's going to the FT line.

Bulls up 4


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 4 and...

3:47 CHI - T. Chandler misses the second free throw 
3:47 CHI - T. Chandler misses the first free throw


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn Tyson is a bad free throw shooter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 8

Knicks playing some bench players now


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

Tyson is doing a great job boxing out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall with his 4th PF

Fizer in


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler has EIGHTEEN rebounds


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW, 18 is chandler's career high


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Anyone know our record when winning at the end of 3? Are we still unbeaten?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, Chandler is playin great. Great rebounding, great D, great follow ups, intimidation.

Only neg is the FTs.

Great job by Jay Will. Settin up a shot for Curry.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> What's really nagging is how Marshall's rebounding has declined.
> 
> His last 7 games, rebounding:
> 3,9,11,6,4,3,3


He seems to be wearing down. Though his stats are similar to last year's, he played SF with Utah where his body didn't take as much of a pounding as it does at PF. I still think he's better suited as a 6th man than as a starter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> He seems to be wearing down. Though his stats are similar to last year's, he played SF with Utah where his body didn't take as much of a pounding as it does at PF. I still think he's better suited as a 6th man than as a starter.


He may be better suited as an SF for us, eventually, too


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford going for the hat trick

Fouled in the act of a three

No... he made the third FT


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose for 3..... bang! (says Funk)

Bulls up 13!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford hit all of his free throws*

this game would be over right about now.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Crawford hit all of his free throws*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> this game would be over right about now.


Yeah, then we could watch more "Less filling!" "Tases great!"

Damn that Crawford. :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler in for Curry. Looking to set a career best in rebounds.

Fizer, with the tough bucket and the foul


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Tyson has a chance for a double double if he gets another basket.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyson got #19

New career high

Nice going, kid!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 18

We get to play these guys again tomorrow night.

Look out ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's a nice stat line.

Lonnie Baxter
8 minutes, 1-1 FG, 2 Reb, 1 Ast, 2 Blk, 2 Pts


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

Clyde Frazier is praising Rose's defense. WOW!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer big off the bench.

Bulls up by 20


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The best stat*

Crawford is 0-0 form three point range maybe players do get better.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Anybody care to give Rose his props tonight? If you're gonna slam him when he plays poorly, then you ought to acknowledge a performance like tonight as well. Its only fair!
:yes:


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

Does Crawford have 0 assists?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Knicks shooting 37% doesn't hurt at ALL!

Honestly... its all about the points in the paint... 44 to 24...

Thats the future of this franchise... points in the paint...


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bayonet</b>!
> Clyde Frazier is praising Rose's defense. WOW!


Too bad it takes a Knick announcer to give him his just due.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bayonet</b>!
> Clyde Frazier is praising Rose's defense. WOW!


People like to slam Rose for his defensive play.

However, he's played Sprewell most of the night. Spre is 5-18 FG.

Since ERob's been in, Rose is on Houston. Houston is 1-3 FG this Q, after going 3-3 in Q3 with 6-6 FT, 1-1 3PT and 13 pts


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*People on this board*

believe that in the best of all possible world Rose is a bum so they will never give him credit.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Curry has 13 points and 3 boards in 8 min.

I like it... I like it!!!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Has anyone noticed that Crawford won't bring the ball up against full court pressure? Any thoughts as to why?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Has anyone noticed that Crawford won't bring the ball up against full court pressure? Any thoughts as to why?


In the game JWill hurt his ankle, Craw had trouble against the press. With the Bulls protecting the lead, they probably are trying to play it safe.

My guess.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill in for Craw.

Hits a jumper right off the bat. Pax says "that'll seal the deal right there."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ward hits a 3.

They intentionally foul JWill (good idea) in the back court.

JWill misses them both.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> In the game JWill hurt his ankle, Craw had trouble against the press. With the Bulls protecting the lead, they probably are trying to play it safe.
> ...


Bad ankle and all, Williams has just replaced Crawford. The same thing happened at the Cleveland game and Crawford was replaced by Hoiberg.


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

Its' raining threes!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spre hits the three

Then he fouls hoiberg (shoulda fouled Jay)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

3 point game
:46 left


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Jwill has some SERIOUS free throw issues...

For the primary ball handler of the club... this will be a major bone of contention in the future...

Kid REALLY has to work on that aspect of his game...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

5 point game, :28 left, Bulls ball


Knicks 6-14 threes this quarter, and a bunch in a row (it seems) in the last 2 minutes... sheesh


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

The Knicks should just play Paul Westhead's Loyola Marymount offense. They are rocking the 3 point line but can't hit from twelve.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> Jwill has some SERIOUS free throw issues...
> 
> For the primary ball handler of the club... this will be a major bone of contention in the future...
> ...


If he doesn't get it down, he'll never be on the court during crunch time. Bring in Hersey Hawkins! He'll teach this young Bull team how to shoot a free throw.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> If he doesn't get it down, he'll never be on the court during crunch time. Bring in Hersey Hawkins! He'll teach this young Bull to how to shoot a free throw.


They could bring shaq in to give him pointers at this point


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:26.9 CHI - J. Crawford hits the second free throw 
:26.9 CHI - J. Crawford hits the first free throw 

CLUTCH


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford seals*

the game


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

Interestingly, Cartwright does not bring Marshall back in, who is their second best free throw shooter.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> :26.9 CHI - J. Crawford hits the second free throw
> :26.9 CHI - J. Crawford hits the first free throw
> 
> CLUTCH


Don't forget these as well, DaBullz:

0:46 CHI Jay Williams made Free Throw 2 of 2. 
0:46 CHI Jay Williams made Free Throw 1 of 2.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The Knicks*

are hitting 41% from behind the arc
38% from the field


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bayonet</b>!
> Interestingly, Cartwright does not bring Marshall back in, who is their second best free throw shooter.


...not quick enough to guard the perimeter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls win

JWill and JCraw finish the game on the court together.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I like when the Bulls win


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't forget these as well, DaBullz:
> ...


Yes!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> 
> 
> They could bring shaq in to give him pointers at this point


Tru dat. If that doesn't work Jay can always test out his granny shot.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Damn, I'm psychic.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> I never started one so tonight is a good one to do it.


Congrats on your first "win"...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 9-18 FG, 8-8 FT, 3 REB, 5 AST, 1 STL, 28 PTS
Fizer 6-12 FG, 2-3 FT, 5 REB, 2 AST, 14 PTS
Curry 4-4 FG, 5-6 FT, 3 Reb, 1 AST, 13 PTS
Marshall 4-8 FG, 4-4 FT, 5 REB, 3 AST, 1 STL, 12 PTS
Crawford 2-7 FG, 5-7 FT, 3 REB, 1 AST, 1 STL, 9 PTS
Chandler 4-6 FG, 0-4 FT, <B>19 REB</B>, 3 AST, 8 PTS
JWill 3-7 FG, 2-4 FT, 1 REB, 7 AST, 3 STL, 8 PTS


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

I believe the Bulls are 10-3 when Williams has 6 or more assists (he had 7 tonight). And they're 10-10 when Jalen has 5 or more assists. When these two guys move the ball effectively the Bulls play better than average basketball. They both ought to be reminded of that before every game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls hang on to win. Needed to guard the three better for tomorrow! Chandler 19 boards! Where is grizzotight or what ever his name is?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

hopefully next we can pick up our first road win in a long time against these guys. we need to win against these guys.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Even though I'm scared by the Knicks' 0-7 record in the 2nd game of back-to-backs (streaks like that are always bound to end in the NBA), you have to feel good about the Bulls' chances if they play smart and go in with an intelligent game plan. They have just such an overwhelming size advantage on the Knicks.

Good game overall...in terms of the Jay/Jamal "battle", advantage Jay.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Even though I'm scared by the Knicks' 0-7 record in the 2nd game of back-to-backs (streaks like that are always bound to end in the NBA), you have to feel good about the Bulls' chances if they play smart and go in with an intelligent game plan. They have just such an overwhelming size advantage on the Knicks.
> 
> Good game overall...in terms of the Jay/Jamal "battle", advantage Jay.


Nice post scott! :clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, nice post ScottMay.

I'll add, the Bulls are 4-5 in 2nd games of back-to-backs this year. The Knicks are under .500 at home.

If we don't let the "3" beat us, we have a real chance to take one on the road and break our losing streak.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Look at these key numbers--

Points in the paint:
Bulls 46, Knicks 24

Blocks:
Bulls 6, Knicks 0

Free Throws Made:
Bulls 27, Knicks 11

Threes Attempted:
Bulls 8, Knicks 23

Bottle this stuff and bring it out another night. Unless the Knicks figure out a way to grow each of their frontline players a few inches tonight, there are only so many adjustments they can make. 

Despite the somewhat shaky finish, this is the first time in a long while the Bulls have gone into a game with the correct gameplan and the proceeded to execute it properly. Forgive me for expecting another win tonight (I'll be there live and talking trash).


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Hehehe
> ...


Please...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Look at these key numbers--
> 
> Points in the paint:
> ...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Please...


Tom Boerwinkle was the Bull's all-time leading rebounder until MJ passed him in 1998.

He was not a particularly good offensive player, but he was big and was able to play defense well enough against guys like Wilt that the Bulls were a competitive team. He was particularly known as one of the better passing centers of his day. He had some really big rebounding nights - games of 30+ rebounds.

I grew up watching him play, and I don't ever remember thinking he was a stud at center. I looked at the Bulls lineup and they had two great forwards in Bob Love and Chet Walker, the prototype PG of the day in Norm Van Lier, and they had a decent scorer and lockdown defender in Jerry Sloan. All they needed was a real center and they'd have been truly awesome.

This was at a time when the league featured many centers who were the focus of their franchises... Kareem, Wilt, Cowens, Thurmond, McAdoo, Unseld, Lacey, and Lanier (to name a few off the top of my head). Any one of those guys would be the #1 or #2 NBA center in the game today, and would certainly have held their own against Shaq.

Boerwinkle was the complete opposite of these kinds of players - a big slow white guy who was the least important of the 5 starters. His job was to play D, and when on O, to play near the top of the key to drag the opponents' center away from the basket so the rest of the Bulls could operate better. Boerwinkle had pretty decent assist numbers for a center of those times, but he scored like 4 pts per game. He knew his role and fulfilled it well. And he gave his all, 100%, every time he laced his sneakers.

That said, the Bulls managed to be highly competitive, and may well have won the NBA Championship with him at C in 1974-75. At least most people I knew and read picked the Bulls to win. And then they ran into a buzz-saw called the Golden State Warriors.

The Bulls were in the West in those days and had to go through Golden State to make the finals. I was in high school that year, and the Warriors came to Chicago for the playoffs. The Bulls practiced at Angel Guardian gym, and the Warriors practiced at my high school. When the final bell rang, I remember we all ran down to the gym and sat in the bleachers and watched the Warriors practice. Rick Barry cam in wearing a full-length mink coat (at least it looked mink) and went off to a basket at the side of the court and just practiced free throws. The rest of the team ran full-court 3-on-3 type drills, weaves and layups and so on. What was striking was how the Warriors center, former Bull Cliff Ray, missed dunk after dunk finishing. I mean, back iron and ball flying to half court, just about every time.

I remember listening to the games on the radio. The Bulls had THE best radio announcer I've ever heard to this day, Jim Durham. The man could describe in a few words what was happening on the court, and you could easily visualize it. What I remember him saying all too frequently was "Rick Barry from the twilight zone!" If the NBA had a 3-point line back then, Barry would have killed the Bulls with those bombs he shot. Even though they counted for 2 points each, the Warriors still defeated us and they went on to win the NBA championship.

I'm pretty sure that when the Bulls got Artis Gilmore - that REAL center I was talking about - Boerwinkle retired.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Really?*



> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> I like when the Bulls win


I think you have a LOT of company on this one. Pretty decent game by all tonight......I fell asleep when the score was 94-74......(hard day, so give me a break!)....imagine my stunned state when I heard the final score this morning!!! lets see, hmmmmmmwhat did I predict???....oh yeah,.........


Bulls 95
knicks 92

IF Monday night was not a fluke....Bulls should win again tonight(we SHOULD BE GOING FOR FIVE IN A ROW!), especially knowing they MUST guard against the three point shots going off!!!

Bulls 103
Knicks 98


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Marshall's rebounding*

Marshalls decline in rebounds as of late might be because of Chandler's increase in rpg, possibly taking away some from Marshall. Havent watched the game, so I dunno if thats whats happening or not.......just my $.02


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Look at these key numbers--
> 
> Points in the paint:
> ...


give em hell for us Scott!


----------

